# Clipper Marine



## rjtaylor12 (Feb 2, 2011)

Anybody familiar with clipper marine?


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

The instrument guys or the boat manufacturer?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I assume that you mean the boat builder. I worked for a Clipper Dealer back in the 1970's. Clipper was one of a whole rash of companies that appeared in the early 1970's and produced very inexpensive trailerable sailboats. The idea behind these boats was that gasoline to run power boats was just not available (at least not without long waits and wildly high prices) and so folks who would normally buy trailerable powerboats were buying cheap trailerable sail boats. While some of these boats were really pretty nice boats, designed by reputable designers, most were pure junk in terms of both build quality and sailing ability. Regretably, as someone who was doing warranty work on these boats and teaching new owners how to sail these boats, the Clippers were pretty solidly in the not very well built, not very good sailing boat category. 

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------

